# Dogs only produce blue pups



## heafy (Oct 31, 2009)

I got my blue pitbull, Drake, about 8 months ago. I got pick of the litter so I was able to see each one of the puppies.

Both of his parents were blue/fawn with his father being a blue/fawn brindle.

Everyone of the puppies were blue with Drake being the only blue brindle/fawn.

I went and looked at his parents second litter just the other day and noticed everyone of the puppies were blue also!

I was curious to know what this means.. These dogs only produce blue?

The thing is is that I have seen blue pits produce other than blue pits..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heafy said:


> I got my blue pitbull, Drake, about 8 months ago. I got pick of the litter so I was able to see each one of the puppies.
> 
> Both of his parents were blue/fawn with his father being a blue/fawn brindle.
> 
> ...


Im most cases an all blue litter is not good. The blue tones are really the "blue color gene". They are recessive. With recessive traits bred to more recessive traits over a few generations ...97.8% of the time bring health conditions. They used to call the blue color "rare"... it really should be because it's a genetic mutation which dilutes the Black gene. Whether your dog has another color in it as well as the blue tones it still carries that gene.

Blue Brindle is the term used for future reference  brindling is stripes of two different colors.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Blue bred to blue makes blue. Blue is a recessive gene in order for the parents to pass it to the pups they must carry it. In order for a pup to be blue, it must have a double recessive so to speak meaning one blue gene from each parent.

If the sire or dam was bred to a dog that did not carry the gene the pups would not be blue.

A dog can carry the gene without being blue.

Yes, it can be a bad thing , because often people who are just doing blue to blue to blue.... are just breeding for com,or alone and have done no health tests or anything else to help prove the dogs worthy of even being bred. Blue has become a huge fad color in the breed. Breeders who don't look at the total dog and just breed for color are looking to create dogs with all sorts of issues IMO.

This is not to say that every blue dog is bad or ever breeder who has a litter is not responsible... it is however one of the BYB colors of choice. So you have to be very careful with whom you deal with when buying a pup.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

when I got my blue she was one of two out of the litter that were blue (the rest were black and black and white). Both parents were blue so I guess its not a 100%.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Blue Reef said:


> when I got my blue she was one of two out of the litter that were blue (the rest were black and black and white). Both parents were blue so I guess its not a 100%.


If the parents carry any other recessive genes or other modifiers you may not come out with all blue pups from a blue to blue breeding. Like if one of them carries the gene which causes rednose. Which is also recessive like blue. So the black ones will carry blue and red but it will not affect there coat color. There are other genes that can cause them to be black instead of blue but I'm not all the way awake and alert enough to remember.

Ok. Don't listen to that. I was definately not all the way awake. I just read it. Carrying rednose will not cause a blue to blue breeding to produce blacks. It will produce blue carrying red or champagny colors. When I am using my brain more I will find what I am looking for on blue to blue producing something other than blue. Mutation of genes is one. As well as the possibility of a second sire.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Blue Reef said:


> when I got my blue she was one of two out of the litter that were blue (the rest were black and black and white). Both parents were blue so I guess its not a 100%.


It's not like people, where you can say you're half black and half white...
No color percentages, it's either blue or it's not. Very common mistake.

Also, another thing is BLUE FAWN. Someone heard blue fawn one day and started saying thats what they have and it spread like wild fire. Blue fawn is close to a champagne color and it has a bit of a blue tint. So if yer dog is grey or SO blue that it's almost purple, then I promise you that you dont have a blue fawn.
LMAO, I've actually seen people selling black pups as blue fawn with no papers and they jacked up the price to 700 bucks because the color is "RARE"


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> It's not like people, where you can say you're half black and half white...
> No color percentages, it's either blue or it's not. Very common mistake.
> QUOTE
> 
> Im trying to prove a point that having parents that are both blue dont always mean that the offspring are all blue. Based on the Gregory Mendell and the Punnett Squares, there is a possible percentage as far as having a possiblity of color. My pit is for sure blue and not "so blue its black." For my case the parents of mine could possibly have been from separate litters of different colors therefore their genotypes are possibly not recessive dominant. Pretty much what aimee235 is saying. Not trying to stir up stuff just saying.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Dog Colour Genetics Primer & FREE Canine Genetics Software

The link above has a lot of info on dog genetics. Maybe it will be helpful. It really shows how complicated the color genetics can be.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd like to know how someone got black pups out of 2 blue parents. dd x dd will always beget dd. So 2 blue parents should have produced all blue phase pups, no blacks.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://homepage.usask.ca/~schmutz/poodle.html

Perhaps if one or both of the parents isn't really blue from d/d.

Celena, the Standard Poodle at the left was called a "silver" by its owner. Zoe, the Standard Poodle at the right is called a "blue" by her owner. Zoe has the genotype KB/KB and D/D. So although Zoe was born blue, she does not have the common mutation in MLPH that causes blue in several other breeds. Celena is also D/D, and lacking this mutation.
Celena-not d/d








Zoe-not d/d









Mutations are always possible

(I know these examples are poodles but I don't see a whole lot of tests involving apbt's)


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Personally I have seen two blue parents make black and white pups. I have also seen a blue and chocolate rednose make all blue pups. Nothing uncommon. And it is definately not impossible.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

My males mother was half blue fawn and his father was blue fawn and they didn't produce any blue pups. thought that was uncommon..


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Definately not uncommon. All that is saying is that it is POSSIBLE to make blue pups


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

my red nose male with a full blue female had ALL BLUE PUPPIES... but the male dad was blue and his mom was red ... took the moms color and dad genes.... 

but ALL THE PUPPIES ARE BLUE AND WHITE MARKINGS WITH RED NOSES IS THIS SOMEHOW RARE OR SOMETHING AND 1-2 of the puppies have a fade to them like silver fade of grey silver and blue its way different then the other blue pups


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

no its not rare. Your rednose carries blue and the blue female doesn't carry red so all are blue.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I am really confused now! lol


----------

